

Facebook User #41 - ErikAugust
http://graph.facebook.com/41

======
niggler
What's the importance? And why is this on the front page?

~~~
rikacomet
maybe its just funky or nerdy... or both

~~~
rikacomet
On a serious note: Is this the list of facebook employees?

~~~
aristus
No. Just Facebook profile ids, which happen to start at 4 (Zuck). I can only
assume that it took him three tries to get the account creation code right. :)

All objects accessible by the Graph API have numeric IDs. The old mysql ids
for users were grandfathered in.

~~~
spullara
You can also see that Jack took 11 tries:

<http://api.twitter.com/1/users/show.json?user_id=12>

~~~
ErikAugust
I love that the name of the name/value pair for handle is actually
"screen_name". That seems pretty left over from the AOL days...

------
spullara
The original Harvard users are in the first 10k or so. After that it was
somewhat partitioned by launching schools until they opened it all up. You can
see your own id using your user name in the API:

<http://graph.facebook.com/spullara> — 2410418

I think the 2,400,000s were Northwestern which is the alumni address I used to
sign up. 2,500,000s were UCLA. You pretty easily map it out by grabbing them
and looking at what schools people attended.

~~~
rikacomet
<http://graph.facebook.com/spullara/photos>

if only I had the token :P

------
kennywinker
Zuck is id #4, for those about to go spelunking. ;)

~~~
rikacomet
damn, you beat me to it :P

~~~
adharmad
Makes me wonder...who are IDs 1-3?

~~~
robryan
Given the way it would have been originally coded, probably 3 tries before
there were no bugs in mapping the input to the db.

------
Comkid
<http://graph.facebook.com/2> \- Mark Zuckerberg (back when you could tag
people, but they fixed this) <http://graph.facebook.com/4> \- Public Mark
Zuckerberg page :P

------
apendleton
I'm surprised it's so high, actually. Other ground-floor people like Chris
Hughes have much lower IDs.

~~~
ErikAugust
Right. I was sifting through the Graph a few days ago and remembered back to
the movie where supposedly Eduardo is there the moment they go live - and
creates an account.

But of course, pointing out inaccuracies in dramatizations is not novel but
you have to have a little fun on Saturday night.

------
rukshn
The real name of facebook profile Soleio Soleio is Soleio Cuervo it's not a
fake account and knew early facebook founders www.businessinsider.com/the-
first-20-people-to-sign-up-for-facebook-2011-5?op=1

------
fmax30
Why is Chris putnam user # 13 , makes no sense as he joined facebook much
later. <http://graph.facebook.com/13>

------
pagade
To get your id just type
[http://graph.facebook.com/<your_account_name>](http://graph.facebook.com/<your_account_name>);

------
justplay
<http://graph.facebook.com/4> (Zuck)- Mark Zukerberg

------
constantinum
just paste the link <http://graph.facebook.com/4> on your FB status and
see.....

------
Xlythe
Does anyone know why it stops at 6999?

~~~
jkrems
They reserved id ranges based on where the user was going to university. I
guess because they were considering (or even doing?) sharding, so this was an
easy way to avoid id collisions.

------
alexvr
Sean Parker is # 207,996

------
wilfra
<http://graph.facebook.com/11>

~~~
arcatek
I'm pretty sure that "Soleio Soleio" is not his real full name.

Facebook should definitely ban this account.

